# Is Amazon discontinuing Fire HD 6"???



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

I noticed on their site that 6" with 8GB is currently unavailable and 16GB is only available in one color (black)...


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm sure they have not been making any HD6's for quite awhile. As such, they are just selling from stock on hand (looks like 'Citron' is available as well). 

When I first got mine I was quite pleased with it, but subsequent updates have left it rather sluggish, battery drains 5% or more overnight even though it is supposed to be sleeping, and library/collection sync do not work very well. Plus it is a bit of a brick to hold. Trade in credit for it is only $5. It is less than 3 years old, and is probably the last Fire tablet I'll buy. 

I think one would better off getting an unlocked Android smartphone (starting at well under $100) and using that as reading device, that is, if you don't already have a smartphone.


----------



## SVD (Jan 15, 2013)

I feel the same way. It worked pretty good for a while, but has become quite slow. I bought a Galaxy S7 edge with a 5.5" screen, and it does a better job. The old Kindle has gone to backup status.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I have my 6" propped up on my desk so I can watch movies while I do boring paperwork. I seem to have a lot of boring paperwork. Tonight, I watched the beginning of _Rogue One_. I have enough boring paperwork to last the whole movie and probably some time into _The Force Awakens_.


----------



## SVD (Jan 15, 2013)

I think Amazon is still updating it. Last week, mine received the Alexa app.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I rarely use my 6, the battery life is terrible.


----------

